# Mice Keep Eating My Weed Plants



## Fortunado420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Twice in the last six months, I've had some mice sneak in my indoor grow space in the middle of the night and when I go to check on my babies in the morning, they're all gone. The culprit is mice. 

Caught the little menace with a mouse trap, but it is the second time it has happened and now I have to start all over again. I have laid out poison nearby to prevent this from happening again, but even with the poison they still take out a few seedlings before I take them out. 

I live in a tropical climate, so its really hard to stop them from coming in completely and I think my neighbor lives with the rodents (if you know what I mean). The traps and poison do make a difference, but I still get the occasional tough survivor who can't check out before taking out my weed grow. 

Was wondering if anyone else had this problem and what they did to solve it. Your comments would be appreciated (good or bad)...thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2019)

Are you sure the culprit is mice?  I live out in the country with farm land all around me and I have *constant *problems with mice.  However, I have never ever had them eat my cannabis.

How are the mice getting in?  Any opening large enough to let a mouse in could well also be letting light in.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Mar 5, 2019)

Mouse traps loaded with peanut butter .
But like Hemp Goddess said, I have never heard of mice getting into seedlings, I've never lost any plants to animals except when I used bonemeal outdoors and a coyote tore up my plants.....


----------



## Burner420 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have had mice eat my seedlings many times.... Try putting bounce dryer sheets all around..... It works ... Keep em fresh.... I use em to keep mice out of my car I put away for winter


----------



## thegloman (Mar 6, 2019)

Peppermint and cinnamon oil sprayed along the base all around your grow will keep any rodents away.  I live in the country and mice are just a part of life out here. If you poison them they stink a long time. This oil just makes them not want to be there.


----------



## Fortunado420 (Mar 7, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Are you sure the culprit is mice?  I live out in the country with farm land all around me and I have *constant *problems with mice.  However, I have never ever had them eat my cannabis.
> 
> How are the mice getting in?  Any opening large enough to let a mouse in could well also be letting light in.


Ive tried to block their crawl spaces but they still get in. It's also very hot here so I have to leave the front and back doors open sometimes for ventilation. They can squeeze in the tightest of spaces. It's very difficult to block them out completely.


----------



## Fortunado420 (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try those for sure.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 7, 2019)

There are sonic repellents as well.... might help. I have a 10 pound Tabby Manx that guards mine...and she does not take prisoners.


----------



## key2life (Mar 7, 2019)

Dried Blood Meal or Milorganite might help with the mice, as well.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 7, 2019)

Those sonic deterrants  don't work. A good cat on the other hand.....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 7, 2019)

I have guard cats so no mice. One of the cats ate one of my clones though...


----------

